# Hagen vs. Red Sea CO2 yeast reactors



## JimK (Sep 21, 2004)

I am comparing two CO2 yeast reactors: the Hagen CO2 Natural Plant and the Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio System. Both are about the about the same price, but the Red Sea includes a mini-pump. 

Red Sea recommends that you put the pump on a timer so that it doesn't run at night an lower the pH excessively. My concern is that if you block the flow of CO2 on a yeast reactor, pressure will build up and will cause something to burst. 

Has anyone used either of these two devices and have an opinion about them?


----------



## upikabu (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,

I haven't used the Hagen one, but I've been using the Red Sea kit for over a month now. Here's my opinion on it so far:
1. Bottle
Pluses: Nice sturdy bottle that can be hung on the back of the tank (easy to keep out of sight). Bottle cap has a good O-ring seal and a small output to attach the tubing. 
Minus: Bottle only holds 1L of water (so less than the volume usually recommended for 2L soda bottle DIY mixture).
2. Diffuser pump
Pluses: Small & very quiet. Dispenses micro bubbles when plugged in, but the gas can still escape out of the pump output when off (i.e. the pressure doesn't build up, it will just release a big bubble once every 10sec or so that floats up to the surface and bursts). The pump also helps spread the CO2 bubbles around the tank.
Minuses: Pump can take a while (up to 2 hours) to get going when plugged into a timer and the timer goes on. Also makes a horrible noise while it did this. Although it could be because I plugged it on the same timer as the lights. Might be ok when using its own timer. Anyways, I now just let it go 24/7 as the CO2 output from the yeast tends to be lower at nights anyways (I didn't see a measurable difference in pH at nighttime when it's off vs on). 

Overall, it's a pretty sturdy system. Not bad since you get a pump which you can use for something else and a nice bottle (no messing with leaking caps, etc.). So far the maximum CO2 output I can get out of it (with 3 different sugar/yeast mixtures) is 15-20ppm in my 23g for about 2 weeks.

HTH!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never used either but if it was my money I would look into making this reactor fo DIY CO2: http://www.barrreport.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=1

It is very simple to make and only took me about 10 mintues. A Rio 180 powerhead, a Viewtainer (Viewtainer.com), CO2 tubing and some rigid airline are all that is required to make the reactor.

The idea behind using a timer to turn off the powerhead is that the CO2 will then bubble out of the reactor versus having the powerhead dissolve it. You won't be blocking the flow of the DIY CO2 at all.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

How big is the reactor? I have a JBJ 12g Deluxe and I would like to put one in the middle compartment. Thanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The recommended size of the viewtainer is 6"L x2" diameter. You do have to add in the height of the powerhead and that adds another 2"-3" or so.

You may be able to downsize to a 4" viewtainer and a smaller Rio 90 powerhead but I have not tried that.

You can go to http://www.viewtainer.com/ to see their sizes.


----------

